# Any suggestions?



## DR4V3N (Sep 11, 2020)

Looking for a portable voice changer that can be worn under a mask. I’m not referring to the cheap ones found at Spirit or Walmart. Surely there’s a company out there that makes something like this but I wouldn’t know where to look. Any suggestions??


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't know the brand sold at Spirit or Walmart but I know a quick search on Amazon shows a lot of different wearable voice changers at many different price points for just about any budget. People are not shy about giving an opinion on quality in Amazon reviews, lol.


----------



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

The best ones I have heard are all computer (PC) based. So if you can put a laptop in a back back under your costume and get some small PC speakers you could probably come up with some cool sounding stuff. Most of the "stand alone" versions I see are basically toys.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

gore galore might have something. i could be wrong. worth a shot


----------

